# هام وعاجل جدا....ارجو المشاركة للضرورة القصوى....هام جدا



## الفلسطيني الحر (19 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:"من كان في حاجة اخيه كان الله في حاجته".صدق رسول الله
الى جميع الاعضاء والمشرفين والزوار الكرام (جميعا بلا استثناء).....للدعاء والتضرع لله تعالى
كي يمن بالشفاء العاجل للطالب :"جعفر دغلس" 
طالب الهندسة الكيميائية في جامعة النجاح الوطنية___نابلس__فلسطين 
الذي يحبه ويعرفه جميع طلاب الهندسة في جامعة النجاح الوطنية ، جعفر...ذاك الشاب المجتهد الخلوق
الذي يقدم المساعدة والعون لجميع الطلاب.....يحبه اساتذته وزملاؤه وكل من عرفه............
جعفر كان في طريقه لبيته ليلا بعد زيارته لصديقه المريض,ولكنه هذه المرة لم يدخل البيت كعادته بابتسامته الهادئة..فقد كان عملاء الاحتلال ينتظرونه امام بيته وما ان وصل امام بيته _حتى وقع ما لم يتوقعه احد_...الرصاص الغادر يطلق وبكثافة نحو جسده الطاهر وبقي ينزف امام اهله وذويه ,,,,,اكثر من ربع ساعة,,,حتى استطاعت سيارة الاسعاف الوصول للمكان ونقله لاحد المستشفيات في المدينه,
وفي المستشفى بقي في غرفة العناية المكثفة اكثر من اربعين ساعة واخذ اكثر من_ 45 وحدة دم_
وللاسف لم تنجح احسن مستشفى في نابلس بعلاجه مما اجبر المستشفى على نقله الى داخل فلسطين المحتلة _ما يسمى تل ابيب_ وهناك مازال منذ 4 ايام.....
وحدثت له عملية جراحية خطيرة -نجحت بفضل الله-
.........الا أن اخر خبر وصلني الان(الساعة9 مساءا_الثلاثاء):ان درجت حرارته وصلت الى 
__40 درجة مئوية___ *ووضعه الصحي خطير للغاية*!!!!!!!!!
((((لذلك اسالكم بالله ان تدعوا له بالشفاء العاجل وان تجعلو كل صاحب دين وايمان ان يدعو له,,,وليشارككم الدعاء...والداتكمووالديكموالاجداد.............والكل )))))
اناشدكم الله ان تدعوا له الان...الان ...الان ...لانه _بين الحياة والموت_
وارجو التفاعل وتثبيت الموضوع ان امكن للضرورة القصوى......وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## صناعة المعمار (19 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اسأل الله العفو والعافية والشفاء العاجل للأخ جعفر والصبر لأهله وأصدقائه

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

الله يرضى عليك أخ طه محمد​


----------



## الفلسطيني الحر (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك
وشكرا لمشاعرك الصادقة


----------



## صناعية ولكن (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخ محمد طه وجزاك الله كل خير وندعو الشفاء العاجل للاخ جعفر دغلس والسلامة انشالله.
لا حولاة ولا قوة الا بالله.... الله ينتقم من الاعداء ومعاونيهم.
اخوكم صناعية ولكن


----------



## ابوصالح2003 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

اسال الله رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه
اسال الله رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه
اسال الله رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه
اسال الله رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه


----------



## الفلسطيني الحر (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*خبر عاجل.....لكل اعضاء الملتقى...الاخ المصاب((جعفر دغلس))...واحد منكم*

.......اما الخبر.. الأهم...... بعد تحسن وضع اخونا(( جعفر دغلس))... 
:81: :81: :81: 
الخبر الذي لم يتوقعه احد منكم حتى انا لم اعرف الا اليوم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
 :67:  :81: :81:  :67:    
هو ان اخونا "جعفر دغلس" عافاه الله...هو:_
احد الاعضاء الفاعلين في هذا الملتقى الطيب
:55: :55: :55: :80: :80: :80: :87: :87: :87: 
اما الاسم الذي كان يستخدمه اخي فهو..(((الكيميائي النابلسي)))
:7: :7: :7: :56: :56: :56: 
وقد شاركتمونا مشكورين بالدعاء وانتم لا تعرفون انه معكم___فكيف لو عرفتم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟___
واستجاب الله لكم والحمد لله:75: :75: :75: :75: :77: :77: :77: :77: ....................... 
وقد زرته اليوم في مستشفى" العربي التخصصي " _نابلس_الضفة الغربية_فلسطين
وهو يسلم عليكم واحدا واحدا :84: :84: :84: :84: ويشكركم لدعائكم له ويتمنى لكم حياة سعيدة هنيئة 
وقد استلم خبر دعائكم له بفرحة عالية [/COLOR]((لانه ينتمي لملتقى خلقه الوفاء))
وقد تحسن كثيرا ولله الحمد 
وارجو تثبيت الموضوع:9: :9: :20: :20: للاهمية


----------



## صناعة المعمار (31 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمدلله على سلامة الأخ جعفر واطمئنان الأهل والأصحاب عليه

بانتظار الكيميائي النابلسي  

شكرا للصديق المخلص :30:​


----------



## الفلسطيني الحر (31 ديسمبر 2006)

العفو
وسيعود قريبا باذن الله


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (31 ديسمبر 2006)

الحمد لله

الحمد لله مستجيب الدعاء
واهب الصحة وشافي المرضى

احمدك ربي رب الناس

بربوبيتك انعمت علينا بالصحة والعافية

احمد الهي اله الناس

بألوهيتك دعوناك فانت الهنا


والف حمدا لله على سلامتك يا اخونا الفاضل الكيميائي النابلسي


----------



## الفلسطيني الحر (1 يناير 2007)

الحمد لله
شكرا لمروركم


----------



## مهندسة الكتائب (6 يناير 2007)

الله يشفيه وان شاء الله برجع لأهله واصحابه معافى  
والله يلعن كل الخونة اللي بحاولوا يزرعوا الفتنة بين الشعب الواحد:78:


----------



## رورو محمود (16 يناير 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​استعن يا اخي بقراءة القراّن الكريم واكثر من قراءة سورة (يس) ف(يس) لما قرأت له.
اسأل الله العفو والعافيه، اللهم ارحمنا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.

اللهم اّمين​معافى انشاالله


----------



## الزناتي (25 يناير 2007)

نسال الله له الشفاء العاجل


----------



## الفيصليه (25 يناير 2007)

الحمدلله على سلامة مهندسنا جعفر 
ودمرالله اليهود والأحتلال


----------



## ajami (2 فبراير 2007)

اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشف اخانا جعفر
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشف اخانا جعفر
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشف اخانا جعفر
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشف اخانا جعفر


----------



## ajami (2 فبراير 2007)

اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشف اخانا جعفر
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشف اخانا جعفر
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشف اخانا جعفر
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشف اخانا جعفر
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشف اخانا جعفر
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشف اخانا جعفر
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشف اخانا جعفر
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشف اخانا جعفر
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشف اخانا جعفر


----------



## مراعي (4 فبراير 2007)

نسأل الله العلي القدير أن يمن عليه بالشفاء العاجل وأن يكتب له الصحه والعافيه​


----------



## hamada (6 فبراير 2007)

حمدا لله على سلامة الكيميائي النابلسي جعفر

وندعو له بالشفاء العاجل


----------



## CASPER (8 فبراير 2007)

أسال الله رب العالمين أن يشفيه 
ويعافيه ويرجعه لأهله وكل من يحبه بألف خيروسلامة


----------



## eng_eslam (10 فبراير 2007)

الحمد للة مجيب الدعاء 
واتمنى من اخوانى ان تدعو من اعماق قلوبكم بلسان رجل واحد على العدوان الذى دمر حياتنا وحرمنا من اغلى الاحباب


----------



## eng_eslam (10 فبراير 2007)

اللهم انتقم من اليهود ومن ورائهم 
اااااااااااااااااامين


----------



## remy (11 فبراير 2007)

نسال الله له العفو والعافية ولفلسطين التحرر من ايدي الغاصبين وربنا يوفقك


----------



## indust_a (12 فبراير 2007)

الله يقويه ويحفظه اخونا (جعفر)ويشفيه تماما بأذن الله ويخفف عنه وعن اهله ان شاء الله 
وتحية من غزة هاشم وخانيونس التحدى الى نابلس جبل النار .........وان شاء الله يقوم بالسلامة واطخلو طلقين:78: :78:


----------



## الصباغ (3 مارس 2007)

اللهم عافه واعف عنه


----------



## احمد الاسدي (3 مارس 2007)

اللهم شافي مرضانا
وداوي جرحانا
وفك قيد اسرانا
وانصر شعبنا الصامد 
اللهم امين اللهم امين اللهم امين


----------

